# sea inlet and overboard discharge



## buyuyu

Field and topic:
Hola guapos!!

Alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase que no sé como traducir:
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Sea inlet and overboard discharge valves are to be secured

Mi traducción es:
Las válvulas de entrada del mar Y la salida/evacuación al exterior, deberan ser seguras

Estoy hablando de buques.

Graciasss!!


----------



## cirrus

Pues en este caso, y diría más bien cerradas. Si están abiertas, entrará el mar.


----------



## ines

buyuyu said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Hola guapos!!
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase que no sé como traducir:
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Sea inlet and overboard discharge valves are to be secured
> 
> Estoy hablando de buques.
> 
> Graciasss!!



Hola, Buyuyu, la terminología marina no siempre nos resulta fácil de comprender pero intentaré ayudarte.

Aquí va mi traducción: La entrada de mar y las válvulas de descarga al mar deben estar aseguradas/cerradas.


----------



## aurilla

Sea inlet and overboard discharge valves are to be secured

Las válvulas marinas de entrada y descarga por la borda deben cerrarse


----------



## buyuyu

Gracias a todos!!

Millones de besos

Ciao guapos!!


----------



## ines

aurilla said:
			
		

> Sea inlet and overboard discharge valves are to be secured
> 
> Las válvulas marinas de entrada y descarga por la borda deben cerrarse



Gracias, Aurilla, por corregir lo que había puesto yo. Se me mezclaron las palabras.


----------



## Lagartija

aurilla said:
			
		

> Sea inlet and overboard discharge valves are to be secured
> 
> Las válvulas marinas de entrada y descarga por la borda deben cerrarse



Tengo una pregunta.  ¿Hay una palabra en español que significa "locked"?  ¿La palabra "cerrarse" es diferente de la palabra cerrar?  Cuando se usa este tipo de verbo (¿reflexivo?).
In the case of valves (also known as seacocks) on a ship, they can be closed, but sometimes when they say "secured" they mean they should be in a closed and locked position.  Sometimes they have a pin or rod that fits into a hole so they cannot be accidently opened. (Depends on the context) It is very much like the exit doors on an airplane.  They disarm the doors when the plane lands by inserting a rod to make it impossible to open accidently.


----------



## aurilla

asegúrese de cerrar...

Mantenga cerradas las válvulas marinas de entrada y descarga por la borda.


----------



## cirrus

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Hay una palabra en español que significa "locked"? ¿La palabra "cerrarse" es diferente de la palabra cerrar? Cuando se usa este tipo de verbo (¿reflexivo?).
> In the case of valves (also known as seacocks) on a ship, they can be closed, but sometimes when they say "secured" they mean they should be in a closed and locked position. Sometimes they have a pin or rod that fits into a hole so they cannot be accidently opened. (Depends on the context) It is very much like the exit doors on an airplane. They disarm the doors when the plane lands by inserting a rod to make it impossible to open accidently.


 
how about cerrar con llave?


----------



## ines

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta.  ¿Hay una palabra en español que significa "locked"?
> In the case of valves (also known as seacocks) on a ship, they can be closed, but sometimes when they say "secured" they mean they should be in a closed and locked position.  Sometimes they have a pin or rod that fits into a hole so they cannot be accidently opened. (Depends on the context).



Hola, Lagartija, según mi experiencia, tanto en vocabulario marino como metalúrgico, a "locked" se lo traduce (generalmente asociado al cierre de válvulas), como trabado, asegurado, inmovilizado. Es decir, el elemento no solamente se cierra sino que también, como decís vos, por medio de una varilla o dispositivo se lo traba/asegura/inmoviliza.


----------



## Lagartija

ines said:
			
		

> Hola, Lagartija, según mi experiencia, tanto en vocabulario marino como metalúrgico, a "locked" se lo traduce (generalmente asociado al cierre de válvulas), como trabado, asegurado, inmovilizado. Es decir, el elemento no solamente se cierra sino que también, como decís vos, por medio de una varilla o dispositivo se lo traba/asegura/inmoviliza.


Ahhhh....  Ok, creo que lo entiendo.  Que interesante que se usa trabado (block or obstruct). Muchas palabras marinas son muy arcaicas en inglés. Quizá es lo mismo en español. A mí parece que "asegurado" o "inmovilizado" son lo más cerca porque en vocabulario marino, el orden para "secure" algo significa que esa cosa está "locked, latched, tied or otherwise prevented from moving from its appropriate position". Y como dijiste, no significa siempre estar cerrado.

Gracias por las palabras nuevas!

Por ejemple: 

_Secure_ the anchor- If the anchor is up, then it means to latch or tie it in the stow position. If the anchor is down, it means to cleat the anchor rode to a cleat or bollard.
_Secure_ the halyard- If the halyard is to be put to use, then it is shackled to whatever is to be hoisted. If the halyard is to be taken out of use, then it is shackled to something on deck.
_Secure_ the hatches- This is different than simply closing them. If at anchor, you could say "close the forward hatch", because it is starting to rain and rain will come in. If you are about to get underway, then the order would be to _"secure_ the forward hatch" because the hatch dogs should be engaged to keep the hatch locked shut.
_Secure_ the cabin- means that one goes below decks to look about and make sure that any loose or unlocked item is locked or restrained in some way so it won't become a projectile in rough conditions.
All doors have two "secured" positions; open and closed. There is a latch for each position.


----------



## ines

Es como vos decís, Lagartija, a mí me costó horrores familiarizarme con el vocabulario marino (pero no es imposible, solamente difícil  )

Y también coincido en que por decirlo de alguna manera "se ha quedado en el tiempo".


----------

